# New (Old) Underhammer



## jonboyb (Mar 16, 2014)

I really enjoy the old underhammer design muzzleloaders and this one popped up a while back and I took a chance and jumped on it.  Thought it was a fairly recent rendition of the Allen Foundary action but was pleasantly surprised when it showed (it went off the grid with USPS for a week).  Anyways, turns out to be a vintage piece in phenominal condition with a one-off action as far as I can tell and very ingenious action too for an underhammer (adjustable trigger...and crisp).  Pictures don't do it justice, but its a very high grade stock.  Interchangable .45 PRB barrel and 20 gauge.  Fairly lightweight and handles nice....now just need the rain to go away  Very happy to add this one to the underhammer collection!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for posting. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## stabow (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice find.....


----------



## trad bow (Mar 17, 2014)

Never even heard of an under hammer before but I do kinda live in seclusion when I get a chance. Beautiful gun. Thanks for showing it to us and enlighten us of the finer things in life. I now want one.


----------



## jonboyb (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh there are MANY underhammer designs....most people think they look wrong but the mechanisms are so simple.  Most employ the trigger guard as the mainspring.  Look up Hopkins&Allen, Billinghust, Charlie Bowers, Faeton, etc for some nice examples.  I have a picture of my Billinghurst patterned bench gun on GON somewhere...but I'll throw in a couple for example (the bottom 2 pics).  Underhammers date back surprisingly early too.  This one however is a bit more involved.  I tore it down tonight and am impressed with the trigger setup....adjustable to ounces if so desired (top 2 pics).


----------



## deersled (Mar 18, 2014)

really cool. Never saw one before.


----------



## TC50cal (Apr 19, 2014)

I saw one of these years ago at Dixie Gun Works in TN. They also have some inlines that are very old. I thought inlines were a new design. Very nice looking fine.


----------

